# Yikes!!



## Ninny (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a issue.   Im thinking of renting some land beside us but theres a hitch.  I can't put anything perament on it.   Its also to far to run a e-cord for power.    I am thinking of putting poultry, goats, mini cow (maybe), pony and rabbits on it.   Everyone will either be in a tractor or moveable hot wire.  I plan on using intense pasture roation.  I have idea for moveable lean-tos for large animals.    But what do i do about milking and the winter?   I'm not milking in the winter.  But i would like to be able to keep everyones water from freezing and if possable  have a light for the chickens.  I also need hay storage.  The feed i'll store at the house.     Then what about the babies?   I could make a large area for everyone in the winter and one small for the babies & moms.      Any ideas?   Do they make solar heated water buckets?


----------



## elevan (Jan 20, 2011)

I saw somewhere the plans to make a solar heated water trough...I'd google it and see what you come up with.

You can easy get solar lights for the chickens.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 20, 2011)

I wonder if you can hook stuff up to those mini solar panels. Not sure how much energy they put out though.  I hope you can get things figured out. Maybe do it with fewer types of animals.


----------



## Bossroo (Jan 20, 2011)

cost of Solar energy equipment =  $$$$      ...  production (eggs, meat, milk, etc) from animals with solar energy= --$    . Not being able to have permanent structures with power = intense daily labor and extra time going back and forth which will run you ragged.     . Cut back on animal numbers and invest  $$$ in your own property.


----------



## elevan (Jan 20, 2011)

The solar waterer I saw didn't use solar panels but greenhouse panels...I'll see if I can find the info for you.

And you can get a solar panel with a light kit (60w bulb) for about $150...


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 20, 2011)

Depending on where you live 60w wont heat a chicken coop in cold weather.   I too..would invest in your property and lease for pasture area...makes things easier on yourself not harder.  

Good luck in what you decide.


----------



## Ninny (Jan 20, 2011)

Most likly we will just have chickens and a couple goats.   I dont heat chicken coops.  If you build it right they stay warm.   We rent our house and can't have critters other then the dogs.   Our rent is so cheap theres no way we can find a house with land for what we are paying now.   Our rent and bills plus the rent for land wont even be near what we were paying for our house payments.


----------



## freemotion (Jan 20, 2011)

You don't say what state you are in and what the winters are like.  Also, how far from your house is the land?  Do you have to drive there?  Do you have to haul in all the water?

I'd personally just start with chickens, though.  You need to see if your solar fencing keeps coyotes and dogs out.  I'd go with electronetting rather than wire fencing.  

If you plan it right, you can avoid winter and babies.  If born in early spring, when the weather is warm, (no possibility of heat lamps, so you need to plan this well) they will be big by the time the weather is cold again in the fall.  If you plan on keeping all the babies...they can add up quickly!

ETA:  I've done some interesting things with homemade insulated buckets....and chickens can be given some produce overnight so they have moisture first thing, before you can get there, like an apple or a beet or a squash or pumpkin.


----------



## Ninny (Jan 21, 2011)

We live in IA.   I've rasied birds for years never had to heat a coop.   The land is right next to us. I can see it from my house.  I will have to take water to it.    Im not planing on keeping the kids.   Will sell them for the freezer.


----------



## freemotion (Jan 21, 2011)

I meant heat lamps for goat kids....but I say go for it!  If it is so close, it is no different from having your own land, except for fencing.  I'd still experiment with fencing with chickens first, before getting goats, so that you can be sure the goats will be safe from predators, especially in winter when the snow shorts out your fence.  I am in the suburbs, and coyotes come right up to the houses.  Dogs are just as bad.  A few strands of electric wire is not gonna do it, IMO.


----------



## goodhors (Jan 21, 2011)

You might check to see what it would cost to put in electric service on a pole.  Then you could put up portable sheds, the electric fence to keep stock inside, run lamps for youngstock if needed.  The electric bill would be sent to you for payment.  

We have a lot of barns, fields, with just a pole, power box with outlets on it to run electric for the fencer, well, stuff needed for winter animal keeping.

Cost of the pole and service installation for electric service can vary a bunch.  Could be totally worth it though for use of that field.  Sure would be safer than running long cords, trying to keep stuff unfrozen in winter.  No you "can't take service with you" when you quit renting, but having the electric handy will make your life easier.  If things are kept to one side of the property, out of the way of equipment usage, should not make electric service be a problem for owner.  Getting in to plow or mow, is why they don't want permanent stuff put in.  Then you can get service STOPPED, name and account removed from records when you quit using the field.  Make sure to do that, so you are not surprised with a bill later.

You might consider just using the fields in warm weather.  Time your births for good weather, let the babies grow over there all summer, market before cold arrives.  Then bring the does home for winter, keep close to your house for easier care in freezing temps.  Sure LOTS easier to haul water distances, using extra time, in warm weather and not need to do all the other stuff winter forces you to  for the animals good health.


----------



## elevan (Jan 21, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> Depending on where you live 60w wont heat a chicken coop in cold weather.   I too..would invest in your property and lease for pasture area...makes things easier on yourself not harder.
> 
> Good luck in what you decide.


I didn't mean this for heat, but for additional light to prolong laying for chickens.


----------



## tortoise (Jan 21, 2011)

You should be able to build a shed or small barn that has its own floor and is on a "sled" - some 2x4's with the ends rounded.  So you could hook it up to a truck or tractor and pull it onto/off of the land.  If is can fit on a trailer - kudos! - then you can haul it with you if/when you move to a better property in the future.


----------



## ourflockof4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ninny said:
			
		

> Most likly we will just have chickens and a couple goats.   I dont heat chicken coops.  If you build it right they stay warm.   We rent our house and can't have critters other then the dogs.   Our rent is so cheap theres no way we can find a house with land for what we are paying now.   Our rent and bills plus the rent for land wont even be near what we were paying for our house payments.


Are you sure about that? I would look into buying a little closer just to make sure. You may end up with a lot of money wrapped up to get your rented land usable and then lose the option for rent on one of he pieces of land.

We just bought a 2200 s.f. house on 7 ac with 3 outbuildings and our payents are about half of what it would cost to rent a similar house. In doing so we are reorginizing things some, selling our rental house, and selling the house we are currently in, but keeping the 12 acres of field to farm for ourself. 

My point is that your rental setup may seem great now, but that could change kinda quick so you may want to be carefull about how you approach this.


----------

